# Nothing serious,funny!



## SKYCOWBOY_NYC (Jan 23, 2015)

Before anything please DONT JUDGE😉
Well I've been with my wife 20 years. Sex is usually ok sometimes more than other. Recently I started a cycle some PEDS for sports and recovery from a knee surgery. Since I started I've been chasing her around the house and having sex anywhere we can(21 month old baby stops us frequently). Now it's been 5 weeks on,we have sex almost everyday and when we don't I have to masterbate. Sometimes we'll do it in the afternoon and by bedtime I'm ready again but she doesn't want to so I have to sneak to the basement to do my deed or I won't be able to sleep. NOW recently I have a thing to let's he how can I put this, rectally pleasure her but in 20 years she has always told me she won't try no matter what. I'm obsessed! I can't stop thinking about it and she won't give it up lol. Well this is nuts, never been through this and thought its funny as hell. 
Anyone experienced this? Results? I threatened her(jokingly) that I'll sneak it iin but she's not having it lol. I guess even if I did try to sneak it in it would probably be bad right? Guys, HELP!
Well, I'm about to shower sooooo.....see ya later!


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Cowboy,

Before SO and I ever did it that way, he would start by rubbing his stuff against my bum. Rubbing, rubbing, rubbing . He would comment on how nice my a$$ was, working me up to MAJOR curiosity. I didn't "get" his obsession with it, but he sure got me wondering.

It all worked out much to his satisfaction (and mine) and I have never regretted it...

:corkysm60: :corkysm60: :corkysm60:


----------

